# Optimum pharma



## Ateam (Mar 30, 2015)

Any reviews on optimum 
Test
Anavar
Tbol
Eq


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 30, 2015)

You mean Optimum period.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry, I do not know them.


----------



## snake (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't remember getting any samples so, um, nope.


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2015)

Is it safe to assume by the other Optimum Pharma post, you already bought some gear from Optimum Pharma? If so then, you may as well just pin it and get blood work done. Then YOU will know first hand. .02


----------



## Big_Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

Optimum pharma is just UG, so not stable quality like for example Alpha pharma INDIA (i said india because there is lithuania version which is total crap, but looks very very similiar to original one) or Balcan pharmaceuticals/pharmacom/novocrine (these are brands i run my cycles on and always happy with quality) problem with these ugs is they cant dose gear properly so you can get clenbuterol where one tablet will be 0,01mcg and second 0,08 (just example)


----------



## KingTolo (Apr 5, 2015)

Im running their gear now. Phenominal results with tren mast and prop winny.

As far as labs. None at this time from my end. ive found only 1 guy who has. He said the anavar tested for winny. But atleast i know the winny i bought is real then.... 

What is the exact cycle you are running?


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 10, 2015)

I have some free samples I got from them about 2 years ago Test P, and Tren A and Sust 250 But never pinned it.


----------

